# PHB Styleset



## Michael Morris (Dec 19, 2003)

The so-called PHB styleset is now available.  This is the first one to use image textures instead of flat colors.  As a result it will load a little slower than the others, particularly on dialup, until the images cache.  If it causes a server-wide slowdown I will shut it down, but I don't *think* it will (Hold your breath).

Preview the style by Clicking Here


----------



## Umbran (Dec 19, 2003)

Hm.  I went and previewed the style - opened the above link in a new window.  I then closed that window, went back to browsing teh boards.  The next window I opened still used the PHB style.  Had to go to User CP to change it back.  Just so folks are aware.

Btw, Mr. Morris, is there any way to tell how many folks are using the new styles?  I suppose the things take a bit of effort to put together, and I'd hate to think that you're putting all this work into it and have everybody using the old black and charcoal anyway.


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

Is there a way to change the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icons by style, or are they fixed site-wide like posticons?

Because, if possible, this theme could use fake gems buttons...


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

And yeah, you have to reset your style, or merely to use the same trick (&styleid=01 to go back to default).


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Is there a way to change the
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it's possible, something to keep in mind for future improvements


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 19, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Hm.  I went and previewed the style - opened the above link in a new window.  I then closed that window, went back to browsing teh boards.  The next window I opened still used the PHB style.  Had to go to User CP to change it back.  Just so folks are aware.
> 
> Btw, Mr. Morris, is there any way to tell how many folks are using the new styles?  I suppose the things take a bit of effort to put together, and I'd hate to think that you're putting all this work into it and have everybody using the old black and charcoal anyway.




There's no way I'm aware of to track style usage.  I enjoy doing it, and that's enough for me.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 19, 2003)

I like the styles; in fact, I just switched from Electric Blue to PHB.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2003)

Umbran said:
			
		

> Hm. I went and previewed the style - opened the above link in a new window. I then closed that window, went back to browsing teh boards. The next window I opened still used the PHB style. Had to go to User CP to change it back. Just so folks are aware.



That's interesting.  It begs the question that, if it's that easy to change styles, why doesn't vBulletin have nice convenient links for a quick one-click style change instead of all that hassle messing around in the CP.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 19, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> That's interesting.  It begs the question that, if it's that easy to change styles, why doesn't vBulletin have nice convenient links for a quick one-click style change instead of all that hassle messing around in the CP.




I've seen some VBulletin boards with such a button on the bottom area.  I don't know how to activate it (I could do some sniffing around I suppose).


----------



## Morrus (Dec 19, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I've seen some VBulletin boards with such a button on the bottom area. I don't know how to activate it (I could do some sniffing around I suppose).



Well, just placing simple links like the one above would do it, surely?

The latest version of vB3 does have a dropdown on the main forum index, I see.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 19, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, just placing simple links like the one above would do it, surely?
> 
> The latest version of vB3 does have a dropdown on the main forum index, I see.




Those _seem_ to do it, at least until the session ends.


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, there's that on Nutwarz. It sometimes reverts to default, though.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 19, 2003)

MM, this is the first of the stylesets you've introduced that I genuinely like better than the Default. Good job.

Question - 

My home computer is still logged on as me. Often my wife browses the boards, only logging herself in if she wants to post.

Will the style change for her, in the middle of surfing, when I change it in my User cp?


----------



## Chacal (Dec 19, 2003)

Berandor said:
			
		

> I like the styles; in fact, I just switched from Electric Blue to PHB.




Same here.

Really nice job MM !


Chacal


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 19, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> MM, this is the first of the stylesets you've introduced that I genuinely like better than the Default. Good job.
> 
> Question -
> 
> ...




Having two users logged into the same account from different computers can confuse the server and cause it to lose posts or do other weird things to you.  I recommend you each use your own logins.  But to answer your question, yes - if you switch the USER CP setting to PHB style it will switch what she sees if she's logged in under your account.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Dec 19, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> And yeah, you have to reset your style, or merely to use the same trick (&styleid=01 to go back to default).




Like this?

Reset your style by Clicking Here


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Pierce (Dec 19, 2003)

I really like this set with one exception: no differentiation on links.  Can we get maybe just a slight visual cue on those?  Underlining is an option, of course, but maybe something more subtle - a slight color difference or something.  Other than that, I really really like this one.  Good job.


----------



## Berandor (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, seeing links is a kind of a geeky "Where's Waldo".
Where's the link?


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 21, 2003)

pierceatwork said:
			
		

> I really like this set with one exception: no differentiation on links. Can we get maybe just a slight visual cue on those? Underlining is an option, of course, but maybe something more subtle - a slight color difference or something. Other than that, I really really like this one. Good job.



Seconded. Or thirded. Whatever.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

MM, I'm at home and my download was minimal, I like the PHB allot also, very nice indeed.


----------



## Tallok (Dec 21, 2003)

I really like this one, this and Electric Blue are the very best, the contrast is easier on the eyes than the default


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 21, 2003)

MerakSpielman said:
			
		

> MM, this is the first of the stylesets you've introduced that I genuinely like better than the Default. Good job.



More dittos. I have tried out new styles for a day or so, but always gone back to the default. This is the first one I can foresee keeping. I dig it.

And another vote for differentiation for links, altho where's Waldo is fun!

MM, thanks for all your hard work on this and the many other things you do to keep the site fresh, fun, and useful.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok guys, I took the link colors to two shades of brown (unvisited is #332200, visited is #221100)  How's that work?


----------



## Pierce (Dec 21, 2003)

Hmm.  Not seeing any difference.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Ok guys, I took the link colors to two shades of brown (unvisited is #332200, visited is #221100)  How's that work?



I didn't have any complaints in the first place so I can't really help there...  But I found another "issue” the Enworld globe doesn't have the link back to the main page. J


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 21, 2003)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I didn't have any complaints in the first place so I can't really help there...  But I found another "issue” the Enworld globe doesn't have the link back to the main page. J




It doesn't link back on any page now - that's what the "Home" button is for.  I made that change so that I didn't have to write a new header for every styleset.  If I made the globe linkable, then the tiniest change to the header bar would entail about an hour of work and the chances of overlooking a styleset and leaving it mislinked would be drastically increased.

The color switch is VERY subtle, but it is there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> It doesn't link back on any page now - that's what the "Home" button is for.  I made that change so that I didn't have to write a new header for every styleset.



Oh well it's not an issue then I’m just too use to classic it seems.  

Again a great job.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 21, 2003)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> The color switch is VERY subtle, but it is there.



Not to complain, but it's so subtle that I have to know where the link is ahead of time and stare at it for a while before I notice the difference. Can't you just underline them?


----------



## Pierce (Dec 21, 2003)

I have to agree with Merak.  I still can't see a difference.  Perhaps you could make the link color the dark brown of the table borders?  Heck, I'm not a designer - my eyes may not be able to pick out the differences....


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 21, 2003)

I also am unable to see the difference in the link colors, even when I know it is there. Either my eyes or my monitor must not be too precise. 

Again, not to complain, as I really like this style and will probably stick with it. But it will be all the more useful if I can pick out links without having to hunt for them.

Thanks again, MM!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm liking this one.  Thanks, MM!


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 21, 2003)

Your welcome Dinkle.

Ok guys, let's try Brass & Orange for the link colors.  You'll definitely tell the difference, though I'm concerned some about contrast.


----------



## JoeBlank (Dec 21, 2003)

The diff is clear now, plus the links are underlined. Either works fine, but both is cool too.

Thanks again, MM. PHB style is a keeper.


----------



## Pierce (Dec 21, 2003)

Yeah!  I can see where to click now!  Good job on this one.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks! My only beef with the style has been fixed.


----------

